# Tank vs Kimbo



## thetruth (Jul 18, 2007)

I read Tank is fighting Kimbo Slice in September.  What card is this on?  If it is happening what are peoples thoughts?

Kimbo was far from impressive against Ron Mercer and Tank certainly can bang if it remains standing so it'd be interesting.  


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 18, 2007)

I havent heard anything about it, but I would have to go with Tank on that fight.


----------



## meth18au (Jul 19, 2007)

Kimbo is just a really really big guy.  He's a slogger, not a fighter.  I reckon he's way to inexperienced to win against Tank.  What is it his second fight?  I have to go for Tank on this one.

http://ufctakedown.com/category/cffc-6/

Try this link- it had some information about the card.  Doesn't look like it's complete or all fights are 100% confirmed though?


----------



## treva (Jul 19, 2007)

It'd be nice if Kimbo stepped up to fight some young up and coming MMA fighter who is inexperienced but hungry, rather than old, at the tail end of their career MMA fighters whom he thinks he can beat. Its almost like a circus sideshow.


----------



## Odin (Jul 19, 2007)

treva said:


> It'd be nice if Kimbo stepped up to fight some young up and coming MMA fighter who is inexperienced but hungry, rather than old, at the tail end of their career MMA fighters whom he thinks he can beat. Its almost like a circus sideshow.


 
I agree, to be honest im not really interested with this fight, kimbo is being given to much exposure when there are up and coming fighters out there that actually have talent that i would much rather be watching.

The only thing slightly interesting about Kimbo is that he is being trained by Bas Rutten.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 19, 2007)

The whole thing is a joke, and not the way MMA should be promoting itself.

Kimbo is a backyard brawler who finally decided to fight, with no experience and no real skill he's already a main event fighter.

Tank is not the greatest HW out there, and is certainely not in his prime, but I hope he works Kimbo over faster then he can say "Youtube made me famous!"

He might have the ability to become a great fighter, but right now he isn't.  He belongs on the undercard, with all the other nobodies that might make it after they've won a few real fights.


----------



## Odin (Jul 19, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> The whole thing is a joke, and not the way MMA should be promoting itself.
> 
> Kimbo is a backyard brawler who finally decided to fight, with no experience and no real skill he's already a main event fighter.
> 
> ...


 
agree completely...same goes for that green ranger nonsense.

You find though that a lot of the smaller MMA org's are hosting these fights in order to try and make a name for themselves.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> The whole thing is a joke, and not the way MMA should be promoting itself.
> 
> Kimbo is a backyard brawler who finally decided to fight, with no experience and no real skill he's already a main event fighter.
> 
> ...


 

That's a bit harsh! We don't regard anone who fights on our shows as "nobodies", if they've got the guts to step up and fight they deserve respect.


----------



## MJS (Jul 19, 2007)

Tank definately put a few lumps on the people he fought, even if he didn't pull off the "W" as he'd always say.   Some of his comments were classic!  As Andrew said, you have to consider Kimbos past fights.  How skilled were these people?  I'm going to have to say Tank is going to take this.  His ring experience is probably going to give him the edge.

As for the nobody comment:  I dont want to speak for Andrew, but I view it like this:  Considering that Kimbo has hardly any MMA fights under his belt, it would make more sense to work his way up the ladder, rather than fight someone who's already proved themselves, so to speak.  Even the guys who get to the UFC from TUF shouldn't expect to fight the big names off the bat.

Mike


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2007)

MJS said:


> Tank definately put a few lumps on the people he fought, even if he didn't pull off the "W" as he'd always say.  Some of his comments were classic! As Andrew said, you have to consider Kimbos past fights. How skilled were these people? I'm going to have to say Tank is going to take this. His ring experience is probably going to give him the edge.
> 
> As for the nobody comment: I dont want to speak for Andrew, but I view it like this: *Considering that Kimbo has hardly any MMA fights under his belt, it would make more sense to work his way up the ladder, rather than fight someone who's already proved themselves, so to speak. Even the guys who get to the UFC from TUF shouldn't expect to fight the big names off the bat.*
> 
> Mike


 

That makes sense of course and better put. There's nothing wrong in a small promotion trying to make a name for itself, it's very hard putting on shows, they're not the goldmine people imagine. If a small promotion puts one idiot fight on to get bums on seats to be able to pay the 24 other fighters (pm me and I'll explain the costs in putting a show on) on the card that's not such a bad thing. It's very easy to criticise, much harder to do.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 19, 2007)

"nobodies" meant pretty much what Mike said, he made his debut as a main event.  He was, in terms of fighters, a nobody.  No wins, no loses, nothing.  Generally that's the makings of a undercard fight.

Completely unfair to the fighters on the card that do have experience, and have shown skill in past events.

Prior to the last event, his debut, the biggest fight he had was to Sean Gagnon, which he lost.  

Sorry, but I just find the idea of him as a main event fighter completely disrespectful to all the fighters on the card that have a legitimate fight record, not videos of them beating up unnamed people on youtube as a resume.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 19, 2007)

treva said:


> It'd be nice if Kimbo stepped up to fight some young up and coming MMA fighter who is inexperienced but hungry, rather than old, at the tail end of their career MMA fighters whom he thinks he can beat. Its almost like a circus sideshow.


I would say it IS a curcus sideshow!!


----------



## thetruth (Jul 20, 2007)

So when is it on?  I have just heard it is happening but have no idea when.  I don't care much about this fight but it is occasionally amusing to watch 2 big guys punch on

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 20, 2007)

I believe the fight is on October 12th.  If I am wrong, someone please correct me.


----------

